# New HD Channels? Wonder Whats next!



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

You know the Dish All HD package is near perfect... Whats left Nickelodeon and TV Land. FX, Spike, Family Matters is now Playing On Nick.. maybe Great American Country or MTV.. I see where the new sat will launch July 11th so New HD channels lets say Aug?.. Any ideas! Just curious..


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

If it launches on July 11, expect a few months of testing before you see anything.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Since they took off all the voom channels you would think they could replace them with other hd channels before echostar 11 is up and running.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. There are still more than a dozen placeholder/ test channels on 61.5° and 129° ... and although Voom didn't last long after the "22" channels were added all the channels were active at the same time. There is already room for more.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't get too excited about MTV, VH-1 or CMT. None of them ever broadcast in HD, even when they're presenting HD content. For example, a few months ago CMT broadcast the 2008 Country Music Awards in SD, even while MHD (a channel that presents all the HD programming created by MTV, VH-1 and CMT) was simulcasting it in HD.

Yes, those three channels actually produce HD programming, but never show them in HD.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I have FX HD on Directv and they play alot of stuff in HD.. and so does Spike.. Nick does every so often.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Every so often" and "never show" HD channels are not really what we're hoping for.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

Nick looks so much better up converted.... So i'll take it.. but all HD would be great.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

James Long said:


> "Every so often" and "never show" HD channels are not really what we're hoping for.


The reality is that it's going to be several years before most networks are showing 100% of their NEW content in HD. And most of the re-runs will be SD forever, with possible exceptions for older shows shot on film that can be remastered.

NickAtNite/TV Land in HD? Not much point in that unless someone is paying for a whole lot of new transfers.

At least channels like Comedy Central, while not "needing" to be in HD necessarily, still have lots of newly-created content that CAN be in HD, and will be produced that way as things go forward.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just give me FX HD and i'm happy. It's the last non HD channel that I care about.


----------



## tx.agg.96 (Sep 27, 2007)

archer75 said:


> Just give me FX HD and i'm happy. It's the last non HD channel that I care about.


yes, before The Shield starts on 9/2, that would be perfect


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

the slots where voom was hasn't been filled because they're changing the encoders. once this is done there is no reason not to add more hd immediately.


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

ok i'm beating a dead horse, but now that the e* sacramento market is broadcasting our local fox affiliate in hd, i want speed, fox news, spike and fx in hd. i play a lot of video games, so g4 would be appreciated in hd, especially since we lost the gamer hd channel that was on voom. o yeah, can we PLEASE get rid of food network in hd on e*? i'm sure nobody wants to talk about LOSING an hd channel, but ever since my wife figured out that it's broadcasting in hd (i had the hd version hidden on my favorites in the epg) she watches tv in the living room a lot more, since it's the only hd tv we have right now.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 28, 2007)

I also wish there was much more in HD. But for right now, I'll just add another vote for FoxNews! Its the only thing that makes me wish I was still with DirecTV. I'm finding myself watching more CNN HD now. FoxNews is stupid to not be on Dish in HD. They are almost asking there watchers to go to CNN!


----------



## gambit800 (Jun 8, 2008)

agreed. NEED FOXNEWS HD!!!


----------



## e-man (May 13, 2008)

JeffL said:


> I'm finding myself watching more CNN HD now. FoxNews is stupid to not be on Dish in HD.


Yeah it is stupid, especially since this doesn't seem to be a bandwidth issue, but a legal issue between the two sides fighting it out in court. I can't stand watching the Communist News Network, although I have watched it specifically because it's in HD. It's no wonder that Fox News is consistently higher in the ratings than CNN. I will say though, even if Fox News is put on E* in HD, I'll still be turning the channel when Greta's show comes on. Something about her just rubs me the wrong way, kind of like biting on tinfoil or scratching nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

I know Fox Business Channel is available on D* in HD. But is Fox News HD available on D*? Last time I checked, it wasn't available from any satellite provider. When the channel launched May 1 it was only carried by a few Time Warner cable outlets.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I also am FORCED to watch CNN HD instead of Fox News!
CNN sucks but they are in the HD Ultimate package and Fox news is not.
I miss The spike channel and Fox News but neither was worth 48 dollars a month. I went from approx. 96 dollars a month to approx. 48 dollars a month.

I BEG YOU FOX NEWS CHANNEL TO GO HD SO I CAN BREATH AGAIN!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

smackman said:


> I also am FORCED to watch CNN HD instead of Fox News!
> CNN sucks but they are in the HD Ultimate package and Fox news is not.


This doesn't really make any sense to me. If you really don't like CNN than why wouldn't you just watch the SD FOX News channel. It sounds like you really don't care much about content if you are watching CNN just because it is in HD.


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope they accomodate the people living in HI/AK first, because we only get 8-9 HD channels. Offering the same channels as CONUS would be nice, similar to what Direct TV offers.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> This doesn't really make any sense to me. If you really don't like CNN than why wouldn't you just watch the SD FOX News channel. It sounds like you really don't care much about content if you are watching CNN just because it is in HD.


He cant watch it because he has the HD only pack, and Fox News is not HD yet. A least not on E*


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

g182237 said:


> I hope they accomodate the people living in HI/AK first, because we only get 8-9 HD channels. Offering the same channels as CONUS would be nice, similar to what Direct TV offers.


Hopefully you aren't referring to 8-9 HD channels on a transponder


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

smackman said:


> I BEG YOU FOX NEWS CHANNEL TO GO HD SO I CAN BREATH AGAIN!


No News Corp. cable channels were on the March 2008 Charlie Chat list. While the lawsuit between the two companies is over, I'm not holding my breath waiting for FX HD and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for Fox News HD. They may make nice soon, but....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

FYI, the remaining HD channels on the March Charlie Chat list not yet up are:

Rainbow Group: AMC, IFC
Viacom Group: BET, CMT, HBO2, MTV, MoreMAX, Nickelodeon, VH1
Other: Starz Edge

The VOOM lawsuit (Rainbow owns the VOOM group) may be a problem and the MTV subgroup of Viacom (CMT, MTV, VH1) are represented by MHD, so who knows?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

HBO is not owned by Viacom. It is a property of Time Warner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please keep the thread (and our forum) politics free.
Discussing the (alleged) political leanings of channels is not permitted.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

MarkoC said:


> This doesn't really make any sense to me. If you really don't like CNN than why wouldn't you just watch the SD FOX News channel. It sounds like you really don't care much about content if you are watching CNN just because it is in HD.


You need to re-read my post; I have the HD ONLY PACKAGE! Read before you flap them gums to wide!:goofygrin


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

smackman said:


> You need to re-read my post; I have the HD ONLY PACKAGE! Read before you flap them gums to wide!:goofygrin


To be fair, you wrote:


smackman said:


> I also am FORCED to watch CNN HD instead of Fox News!
> CNN sucks but they are in the HD Ultimate package and Fox news is not.


You said Ultimate, not Absolute. Ultimate is the $20 add on to the AT packages that include (for AT200 and up) Fox News in SD. Absolute is the HD only package.

That being said ... please remember this isn't an insult forum. Let's get back on track of speculating new HD into existence.

:backtotop


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Bobby H said:


> HBO is not owned by Viacom. It is a property of Time Warner.


Sorry. You're right, somehow I screwed that up. Getting old seems to come with confusion.:lol:


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> To be fair, you wrote:You said Ultimate, not Absolute. Ultimate is the $20 add on to the AT packages that include (for AT200 and up) Fox News in SD. Absolute is the HD only package.
> 
> That being said ... please remember this isn't an insult forum. Let's get back on track of speculating new HD into existence.
> 
> :backtotop


Okay, I have the ABSOLUTE package meaning I have no Fox News Channel.
I will refrain in the future from a insulting post but the other poster came off unnecessarily arrogant. 
Another poster new exactly what I was saying. 
I love my ABSOLUTE HD PACKAGE BECAUSE I SAVE 48 DOLLARS A MONTH.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

back to topic, judging by the big uplink that just happened, there is no new national hd, only locals, so all the free voom space is still there waiting for new channels


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

SPEED, SPEED, SPEED... but it's another Fox owned station so I'm not anticipating much.

MSNBC... it's the last remaining NBC channel, which I'm hoping will move it up the list.

History International. 

Those would complete my lineup perfectly.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

IIP said:


> The reality is that it's going to be several years before most networks are showing 100% of their NEW content in HD. And most of the re-runs will be SD forever, with possible exceptions for older shows shot on film that can be remastered.
> 
> NickAtNite/TV Land in HD? Not much point in that unless someone is paying for a whole lot of new transfers.
> 
> At least channels like Comedy Central, while not "needing" to be in HD necessarily, still have lots of newly-created content that CAN be in HD, and will be produced that way as things go forward.


Too many "HD" channels are still producing new content in SD. Bravo comes to mind, and of course the ubiquitous MTV.


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd like to get Nick, Comedy Central for Stewart and Colbert's shows, and more of the premium movie channels, then I wouldn't need anything else.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Fox News Channel and Spike; That would make the HD ABSOULTE package perfect for me.
Heck, I would be happy to get FOX in SD like MSNBC.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont have enough time to watch the ones as it is. I have the HD only package. Although SPEED would be great.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

IIP said:


> The reality is that it's going to be several years before most networks are showing 100% of their NEW content in HD. And most of the re-runs will be SD forever, with possible exceptions for older shows shot on film that can be remastered.
> 
> NickAtNite/TV Land in HD? Not much point in that unless someone is paying for a whole lot of new transfers.
> 
> At least channels like Comedy Central, while not "needing" to be in HD necessarily, still have lots of newly-created content that CAN be in HD, and will be produced that way as things go forward.


TVLAND will have lots of reality series going forward I read.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> FYI, the remaining HD channels on the March Charlie Chat list not yet up are:
> 
> Rainbow Group: AMC, IFC
> Viacom Group: BET, CMT, HBO2, MTV, MoreMAX, Nickelodeon, VH1
> ...


YEAH BABY! HBO2, MoreMAX. Don't care about Viacom at all.


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

One more vote for FOX NEWS HD however I'll continue to watch in SD if that's all that's available.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

PTN said:


> One more vote for FOX NEWS HD however I'll continue to watch in SD if that's all that's available.


Quite honestly I have watched some of the HD news stuff. (I have Directv and Dish HD)
All they really do is use the additional real estate for crawls and additional graphics.
Not really much true 16:9 HD content.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> Quite honestly I have watched some of the HD news stuff. (I have Directv and Dish HD)
> All they really do is use the additional real estate for crawls and additional graphics.
> Not really much true 16:9 HD content.


Are you talking about Fox News HD, or Fox Business News HD? because i think PTN was talking about Fox News


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

kal915 said:


> Are you talking about Fox News HD, or Fox Business News HD? because i think PTN was talking about Fox News


HD news in general. CNN HD, Fox Business News HD,and CNBC HD as well as Weather Channel HD.

It's smoke and mirrors. They take a 4:3 SD picture and shove it over to one side and fill the extra real estate with graphics.
I'm currently watching in studio weather channel and it has bars on the side!
FBNCHD has a 4:3 SD picture shoved to the left with Stocks on the right.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> HD news in general. CNN HD, Fox Business News HD,and CNBC HD as well as Weather Channel HD.
> 
> It's smoke and mirrors. They take a 4:3 SD picture and shove it over to one side and fill the extra real estate with graphics.
> I'm currently watching in studio weather channel and it has bars on the side!
> FBNCHD has a 4:3 SD picture shoved to the left with Stocks on the right.


CNN has some of their premier shows in HD.

AC360 immediately comes to mind.

Where any of these news channels are trailing the most is when they interview somebody remotely (which is pretty much always) they almost never get the HD treatment.

What was the point of WGN America? I've seen one thing in HD, a Cubs game the other day. When ever a movie comes on in the evening it's back to black bars on both sides and big F. U. to everyone thinking they were actually going to get HD out of it.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

All the HD Premiums, I have the HD only pack and all the premiums. I want all the premiums to all in HD. I miss have Headline News and yes the Voom HD news. Now for political statement. Really Fox just pushes the right wing and CNN is center to a bit Left. So the garbage of how awful either are is just your position only. In simple terms just put all the available channels in HD up. The new bird for E* goes up in a few days (cross your fingers it makes it) it will probably be up and running by fall.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Cant beat all the hotties on Fox News though. 3 blondes at once this AM.


----------



## PTN (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I was talking about FOX News.I believe Lou Dobbs is HD on CNN we watch it every night.Not to be off topic but FOX NEWS is just a wish.We are completely happy with Dishnetwork we've had it since November america's top 200 Vip 722 and VIP 211.No problems what so ever.Our number one wish would be local HD stations but we knew we'd be a Lonnnng Lonnnng time getting them if ever.Our locals are out of Terre Haute Indiana over the air antenna won't pick them up.We live aprx 60 miles away in rural Indiana.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> It's smoke and mirrors. They take a 4:3 SD picture and shove it over to one side and fill the extra real estate with graphics.
> I'm currently watching in studio weather channel and it has bars on the side!
> FBNCHD has a 4:3 SD picture shoved to the left with Stocks on the right.


I think Sqawk Box on CNBC is in HD although it still has the stocks info.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

e-man said:


> ok i'm beating a dead horse, but now that the e* sacramento market is broadcasting our local fox affiliate in hd, i want speed, fox news, spike and fx in hd. i play a lot of video games, so g4 would be appreciated in hd, especially since we lost the gamer hd channel that was on voom. o yeah, can we PLEASE get rid of food network in hd on e*? i'm sure nobody wants to talk about LOSING an hd channel, but ever since my wife figured out that it's broadcasting in hd (i had the hd version hidden on my favorites in the epg) she watches tv in the living room a lot more, since it's the only hd tv we have right now.


Agreed I was hoping someone else would say G4 or Tech TV or Zdnet as they originally called it. (remember Leo Laport? hehe) Unfortunately I recently read about how low budget that show is and we are prolly years away from HD.

Isn't that ironic the very channel that first told us of organic leds in 2000 will be prolly be the last to upgrade to HD? Someone start a donation for them fools to buy them some HD cameras I gotta see some attack of the show in HD... good times!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mystic7 said:


> Too many "HD" channels are still producing new content in SD. Bravo comes to mind, and of course the ubiquitous MTV.


Shows were still produced in B&W for a time after color TV was introduced. That doesn't mean that it will be that way forever.

Many projects that are coming out now were green-lit and funded years ago. Moving to HD for a network means abandoning many millions of dollars of SD equipment and retraining every employee. It's expensive, and given that companies own multiple networks, what usually happens is that they are converted one by one, or at most a few at a time, to spread out the cost and risks.

3 years from now, nearly every network is going to be HD for all new content. Market pressures will virtually guarentee that. People who get used to HD hate watching SD, so they don't. Networks that don't convert won't survive. There will be exceptions, such as "classic TV" like Nick AT Nite, but many of those shows either are stored on SD video or don't have original film masters available for HD conversion.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

PTN said:


> I believe Lou Dobbs is HD on CNN we watch it every night,


Uh oh - given his program content I certainly hope none of the equipment in the HD signal chain for Dobbs' show is *foreign made*&#8230; :sure:

Meanwhile I was hoping for AMC HD in the recent announcement; I was hoping to see season two of _Mad Men_ in HD


----------



## gspguy (Dec 6, 2006)

Just curious, is anyone here keeping a tally of the available HD transponders for new channels?
I'm finding it hard to keep tabs on where we're at as far as future potential, especially after the new HD channel announcements this week and the up-coming launch of a new bird this month.
I'm too new here to figure whether logic has anything to do with the outcomes at E*, but it sure is entertaining reading all of the posted opinions!

:cheers2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't keep a "free space per transponder" list but DISH has been kind enough to uplink a whole bunch of TMP alphabet channels and TST numbered channels in HD that appear on the Dish Channel Chart ... they should all be pointed to space (or an actual test feed).


----------

